# Nina



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Esther for the latest instalment. Love her! 

Two sleeps!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She is just soooo unique and pretty! I'm so looking forward to seeing her develop. She's going to be such a beauty! xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh Ruth she is amazing!!!! So stunning. I am dying to watch her grow and to see her with the lovely Lola!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's had a wee trim around her eyes! So cute.. They look so big now! Love her little black lips!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is a beauty.....wonder if she will chew the fur off the ball before too long! Her face is glorious.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous Nina. I know you've probably said before Ruth but what cross is she?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She is such a beauty!!! I know you must be sooooo excited!!! How many "things" have you already bought for her???


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is a real beauty, I think so many of us on here are so excited at the prospect of seeing the first Lola and Nina photo, more so than a certain little prince recently


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is so sweet and look at those lovely eyelashes


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

fab photos of Nina .. already loving a Kong ball I see  in true cockapoo style lol xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Gorgeous Nina. I know you've probably said before Ruth but what cross is she?


She's F2 mini xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> She is such a beauty!!! I know you must be sooooo excited!!! How many "things" have you already bought for her???


Oh Nanci - balls, soft toys, bedding, collar, training treats, everything! I'm not done either, have a few things to collect tomorrow evening!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful Nina. I bet you can't sleep with the excitement x x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

What a little honey. You must be so excited. Enjoy calm Lola snuggles before the whirlwind arrives xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

:iagree:
Absolutely! Enjoy Lola time while you can have it undiluted by Nina.
I remember when I was about to have my second child that I had a sudden panic that I'd be unable to love another baby as much as I did my first - but it is amazing how your heart grows so that there is more than enough love for two - or more 
Nina looks toally lovely and I am very *jealous* of you and your lovely dogs.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Those pictures are adorable, every cockapoos favourite a kong ball...... I bet your hyper and won't sleep tonight.... Cos you know it's only one more sleep ... Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh - very very cute!!! Nearly nina day!! X
I do love her colour, she looks darker than my ruby - she really has been highlighted by the sun!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg she is absolutely stunning!!! Just love her colour,she is adorable!!!! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

we always need more Nina photo please Ruth and Esther .... we love these new puppy threads. She is a cutie xxx

I know Nina is F2, What are her sibling like regarding coat texture? as others on here were asking about coat types etc... can we have a litter photo pretty please xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JoJo said:


> we always need more Nina photo please Ruth and Esther .... we love these new puppy threads. She is a cutie xxx
> 
> I know Nina is F2, What are her sibling like regarding coat texture? as others on here were asking about coat types etc... can we have a litter photo pretty please xxx


We should start a litter thread so people can compare. 
Ps dying to see honeys babies  

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is half the pups JoJo. It's from 2 or so weeks ago so their coats have developed a bit since. There are a few real wee curly ones with thick coats. Nina is probably the smoothest, with her little brother Alfie on the right there.. I can tell you he is stunning, lovely little cute boy! The little one in the middle is a little girl.. Curly bum with the most beautiful face.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love seeing the different coats in one liter. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's the beauty with F2's. I know from having Lola that I will always go for the smoother coat.. So lucky that Nina is so perfect for us. Esther thinks Nina's coat is how Milly's was and Milly has a lovely coat that's wavy and easy to manage. I wouldn't intentionally go for a really curly pup as I would worry that I wouldn't cope with the matting.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> That's the beauty with F2's. I know from having Lola that I will always go for the smoother coat.. So lucky that Nina is so perfect for us. Esther thinks Nina's coat is how Milly's was and Milly has a lovely coat that's wavy and easy to manage. I wouldn't intentionally go for a really curly pup as I would worry that I wouldn't cope with the matting.


She us beautiful! In willows liter they were almost all the same even in color but the are F3. I can't wait to watch Nina develop. Willow it's getting very curly. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> She us beautiful! In willows liter they were almost all the same even in color but the are F3. I can't wait to watch Nina develop. Willow it's getting very curly.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


On but Willow is gorgeous! I love the curly cockapoos but I wouldn't be a good curly mummy! I freak out if Lola gets any matts..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely picture, lovely pups xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What time at you picking Nina up?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> What time at you picking Nina up?


4pm! Was supposed to be 1.30pm but I now have an afternoon meeting. Work is mean!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> 4pm! Was supposed to be 1.30pm but I now have an afternoon meeting. Work is mean!


And there was me thinking it would be an 8am pick up  
Good luck concentrating during the meeting...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> And there was me thinking it would be an 8am pick up
> Good luck concentrating during the meeting...


Don't even joke.. I'm going to be giddy and stupid! They will probably tell me to get lost!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Don't even joke.. I'm going to be giddy and stupid! They will probably tell me to get lost!


Sounds like a plan - then you'll be able to pick Ninapup up earlier


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Or throw a sickie ....... Joking


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Or throw a sickie ....... Joking


Haha!


----------

